# Boone-Roubaix: The Hell of the High Country 4/20



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

View attachment 273332

The Hell of the High Country returns for the fourth year, and now features a Gran Fondo category in addition to the race for cyclists who want to enjoy a Spring Classic at a leisurely pace. 

All categories face a 50 mile course, including 10 miles on unpaved roads, with 3,900 feet of climbing including the infamous "Koppenberg of the High Country," Big Flatts Church Road. 

Prizes three deep for each age group and overall winners for men and women. 

Register for $35 beginning January 14; Registration increases to $40 on January 27, $50 on April 1 to 18, $60 on race day. https://www.bikereg.com/Net/18048


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Already 165 registrations from 15 states - how about you?

View attachment 276921


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Over 200 people are signed up, there is $2K in cash and prizes for the race and a sweet raffle for the Gran Fondo. Sign up! https://www.bikereg.com/Net/18048


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I did this race last year. Even though I flatted twice in the first gravel section, I still had a blast. Unfortunately I can't do it this year. But as long as you don't go off the road on a descent and a bear finds you before anyone else, you will have a lot of fun.


----------

